# euro license plate. yay or nay?



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Opinions welcome..

Looking at a German plate, with correct decals.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

I had a "D" sticker that I brought back from Germany on my VW Scirooco in high school and thought I was pretty cool but I'm voting NAY (unless you lived there and brought it back). Plus, it might hurt your aerodynamics. I pulled off my front plate from the dealership only to see that they had drilled the plate holder into the bumper so now I have two nice holes in my white bumper. Hope you like whatever you end up with.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'm on the fence. I would use the 3M tape in lieu of screws.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Is the plate long and skinny? How 'bout a pic please? If it were skinny where it didn't hang down and cover lower air inlet, I think that would be kind of cool. I had a 75' scirocco with a D on it but have no idea how or why it was there. I bought it in Mansfield, TX in case there was a connection.


----------



## MasterYoda (Apr 4, 2013)

BB_cuda said:


> Is the plate long and skinny? How 'bout a pic please? If it were skinny where it didn't hang down and cover lower air inlet, I think that would be kind of cool. I had a 75' scirocco with a D on it but have no idea how or why it was there. I bought it in Mansfield, TX in case there was a connection.


D is for Deutschland. Vehicles back in those days had country code stickers placed on them. Nowadays the country code is on the Euro plate itself.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Here in California you see Euro and D(eutschland) plates from time to time but nearly always covered up with the real plates. Otherwise it is an easy and fat citation I have heard. I am a fan and it is no worse than de-badging.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> Is the plate long and skinny? How 'bout a pic please? If it were skinny where it didn't hang down and cover lower air inlet, I think that would be kind of cool. I had a 75' scirocco with a D on it but have no idea how or why it was there. I bought it in Mansfield, TX in case there was a connection.


Yes it's the Euro size. You can get some very authentic looking plates. The decals make it really look good (pollution, registration both for the front). I would attach it at the proper area.

Hell, you can even design the Zoll Tourist style given to people who do ED.

Europeanplates.com. For example


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

In CA (as stated) you do see them from time to time -- but not for long as the local constabulary and the Chippies will quickly ticket you for not having a front plate. Time was there was not a lot of attention paid to this -- but now with our profligate state gov't needing every dime they can wring out of us to pay off the special interests that got them elected -- the push is on to get more revenue!:tsk:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

UncleJ said:


> In CA (as stated) you do see them from time to time -- but not for long as the local constabulary and the Chippies will quickly ticket you for not having a front plate. Time was there was not a lot of attention paid to this -- but now with our profligate state gov't needing every dime they can wring out of us to pay off the special interests that got them elected -- the push is on to get more revenue!:tsk:


It really is pretty bad now.

Crazy laser speed traps and those SUV's prowling around disguised as soccer moms.

I like the look of euro plates if you did european delivery, especially.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleJ said:


> In CA (as stated) you do see them from time to time -- but not for long as the local constabulary and the Chippies will quickly ticket you for not having a front plate.


BMWTurboDzl's home locale of "SE United States" should help matters in that context, as Virginia is the only southeastern state that requires mounting front (U.S.) license plates on passenger cars:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the Euro Delivery plate on the front covered by state issued plate, and just the US plate in the back. Never had a problem and as noted CA enforces the front plate law.
The rear plates from ED cars are in the garage.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I have my Euro plate on the car I got via ED, and I like it a lot. On the one from the dealers lot, no. N4S


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Yay on the front euro plate unless you are in a front plate state. The plate over plate thing looks weird and pretentious IMHO.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I say Nay!:thumbdwn:

Looks out of place but does attract attention.

Do you think in Europe they apply US State Plates?

My only exception is when you happen to have a classic vehicle, then it helps make it authentic. Perhaps.:thumbup:


----------

